# Weird Windows 10 freeze ups



## Rebootableglitch (Jul 30, 2021)

For whatever reason I am getting weird windows 10 freeze ups, its the best thing I can think of to call them, i can move my mouse around and everything, but the clock has frozen and i cant open any program, and cant restart cant log out have to physically push the button every time it happens, ive done a complete computer wipe out and load from scratch but the issue continues, does any one know what could be the cause? and what program i could use to test if a piece of hardware is failing?


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 30, 2021)

Hi,
Reset.
Don't do what ever you've been doing to tweak win-10.


----------



## Rebootableglitch (Jul 30, 2021)

I havnt done anything to tweak windows 10 -shrugs- it just started randomly


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 30, 2021)

System specs may help us help you, but imho, most "freezes" are due to RAM in some form.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 30, 2021)

Hi,
Look at event viewer through action center icon on right end of taskbar.
It should of created an event and or several for the freezes

Antivirus could also cause freezing along with hardware failure which also should be in event viewer.


----------



## Frick (Jul 30, 2021)

System specs please. Does the sound "freeze" as well? PSU can also be a culprit.


----------



## Rebootableglitch (Jul 30, 2021)

Asrock trx40 creator
3970x
256 gbs 3600 Gskill royals
1080ti (cause i cant get my hands on a better video card) 
power supply is g2 1000w supernova

I am not sure if the sound freezes I know no video will play when it locks up like that, i can still move my mouse around even though I cant directly open anything.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jul 31, 2021)

Frick said:


> PSU can also be a culprit.


I agree. If nothing else, you should swap in a known good PSU since everything inside the case depends on good, clean power.



Rebootableglitch said:


> 256 gbs 3600 Gskill royals


Wowzers! Assuming that is 8 x 32GB, I would probably remove 6 sticks and run with 2 x 32GB and see what happens. If fine, swap in a different pair until [hopefully] you can determine which is bad. Alternatively, if you have totally different, compatible RAM, say 2 x 8GB or 2 X 16GB that your board supports, try that and see what happens.

Edit comment: fixed typo.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 31, 2021)

Hi,
Yeah asrock probably stretched memory amount and speed compatibility 
Clear cmos properly 

Optimize default bios settings after 
Leave it alone like this with no xmp profile 

If it freezing occurs again remove all sticks and reinstall 
If freezes again only use four sticks.....


----------



## Shrek (Jul 31, 2021)

Test the RAM
MemTest86 - Official Site of the x86 and ARM Memory Testing Tool

Latest BIOS is 1.70
ASRock > TRX40 Creator


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 31, 2021)

Hi,
Yeah memtest86++ here am old tutorial how to use it and is free
RAM - Test with Memtest86+ - Windows 7 Help Forums


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jul 31, 2021)

It should be noted that MemTest86 and MemTest86+ are NOT the same program. Sadly, there are several similar programs with very similar names. 

I personally recommend the one by PassMark Software as Andy suggested.


----------



## Rebootableglitch (Aug 2, 2021)

How do I go about using the one he suggested it? what tests do i preform with it? I got it installed onto a usb stick and ready to go loaded it up but im not sure what to do and where to go i also pulled 4 sticks of memory out of my computer so i can test 4 at a time.

oh sorry i should do two at a time not 4 my mistake Bill_Bright, if i do two at a time what do I test for? with the mem86 program

and yes 8 sticks of 32


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 2, 2021)

You can do 4 at a time, but if an error occurs, you still have to eliminate the other three. 

Your board supports UEFI BIOS so you should be able to insert the stick, reboot, and the program will run. See MemTest86 - Configuring MemTest86.

Beginning with W7, Windows itself has an effective memory tester built in, called Windows Memory Diagnostics Tool. It is not quite as comprehensive, but if it finds an error, the RAM is bad. 

Note, however, while software-based RAM diagnostic tools are good, none are 100% conclusive. If they report any errors, even one, the RAM is bad. But it is not uncommon for them to report no problems, yet the RAM still fails in use, and/or when paired with other RAM. So, swapping in all new RAM is often the best test - but of course, not everyone has a bunch of spare RAM laying around so you might try running with just a single RAM stick to see if it fails. Repeat process with remaining modules, hopefully identifying the bad stick through a process of elimination. Just be sure to unplug the computer from the wall (and remove the battery if a notebook) and touch bare metal of the case interior BEFORE reaching for the RAM to discharge any destructive static in your body. 

To conclusively test your RAM, you need to use sophisticated and very expensive test equipment, like this $2,495 Memory Tester (and that's for the cheap model)! So it is usually easier (and cheaper!) to swap in known good RAM and see what happens.


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 2, 2021)

Rebootableglitch said:


> How do I go about using the one he suggested it? what tests do i preform with it? I got it installed onto a usb stick and ready to go loaded it up but im not sure what to do and where to go i also pulled 4 sticks of memory out of my computer so i can test 4 at a time.
> 
> oh sorry i should do two at a time not 4 my mistake Bill_Bright, if i do two at a time what do I test for? with the mem86 program
> 
> and yes 8 sticks of 32


Hi,
The tutorial says how to use it make a cd or flash drive bootable and run it over night.
But with that much memory it would take a life time


----------



## Rebootableglitch (Aug 2, 2021)

Bill_Bright, I forgot to say it isnt instant it seems to happen at random it could go fine for a few days to few hours and then kick it in its teeth and not work anymore, If I do the swap out method should i take time like a few days to a week playing around with it to see if the thing pops in? aka watch movies play games web surf etc etc etc?

I am also going to clear the cmos as well from another suggestion Thrashzone suggested, cause i am running it at 3200 rate now and the hwinfo thing that matchs up with rainmeter is telling me im still running it at 3600,


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 2, 2021)

With that much RAM, as ThrashZone notes, it is going to take a long time, no matter which method you use. The longer the you test, the better. And with testers you must go at least one full pass - but the more the better. And again, if any errors are found, the RAM is bad. No need to keep testing a stick after errors are found. 

Your motherboard user guide will tell you how to reset your BIOS. If you have to do it by reaching in and moving a jumper, for example, make sure unplug the computer from the wall, and touch bare metal of the case interior BEFORE reaching in - to discharge any static in your body. Then boot directly into the BIOS Setup menu to reset/check your data and time, and if necessary set your boot sequence.


----------



## Shrek (Aug 2, 2021)

Rebootableglitch said:


> I forgot to say it isnt instant it seems to happen at random it could go fine for a few days to few hours and then kick it in its teeth and not work anymore, If I do the swap out method should i take time like a few days to a week playing around with it to see if the thing pops in? aka watch movies play games web surf etc etc etc?



With so many sticks one probably wants to do a binary search with MemTest to save it taking so long:


Test with all 8 in; if an error is found, test with just 4 then the other 4 to start locating the defective stick. Repeat, testing pairs from the bad 4, etc

Now it is possible an error is found with all 8, but in neither group of 4, in which case it may be the memory controller that is having trouble keeping up.


What version of BIOS are you running?

ASRock > TRX40 Creator


1.102019/11/76.41MBInstant Flash
	
Set memory auto rule for DDR4-3000+ memory.​

I'm still wondering what you need 256 GB for?


----------



## Rebootableglitch (Aug 2, 2021)

Bill_Bright Theres a clear cmos switch on the back of the I/O Panel will that work? if not I know you can clear it by taking the battery out of the motherboard, not sure about a jumper never done it that way,

Andy Shiekh the latest 1.70 but its been 1.70 since i built the computer I updated it as soon as i was able to, for compatibility reasons been running 8 sticks of memory 32 gbs for a few months with no errors, or trouble keeping up, its been running flawlessly till recently,


----------



## Shrek (Aug 2, 2021)

Thanks, now I can stop asking about the BIOS

MemTest is free and could save you a lot of time.

While it is hard to damage RAM with static
What It Takes to Break a RAM with ESD (ft. Linus Tech Tips) - YouTube
it is possible

I didn't think so highly of this guy (he is a bit of a goofball) till he stood up to an MIT Prof
Does Kirchhoff's Law Hold? Disagreeing with a Master - YouTube
and in my opinion he (ElectroBOOM) was right.


----------



## Rebootableglitch (Aug 2, 2021)

Oh just to have 256 gbs of memory XD no real reason besides that XD

out of curiosity what if i get no errors on the return what should I do then? everyone says it has to be the memory, but I have no clue what my next step would be


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 2, 2021)

Rebootableglitch said:


> Bill_Bright Theres a clear cmos switch on the back of the I/O Panel will that work?


I sure wish more motherboard makers would do that with all their boards. But of course, that nice to have feature adds to the cost of the board. 

Yes, that will work. Check your manual to see if you have to unplug from the wall or if they have a set procedure for it. 


Rebootableglitch said:


> out of curiosity what if i get no errors on the return what should I do then? everyone says it has to be the memory, but I have no clue what my next step would be


That is a common problem. The only conclusive way is to try totally different RAM sticks.



Andy Shiekh said:


> I didn't think so highly of this guy (he is a bit of a goofball) till he stood up to an MIT Prof
> Does Kirchhoff's Law Hold? Disagreeing with a Master - YouTube
> and in my opinion he (ElectroBOOM) was right.


LOL Yeah, he makes a good argument. But his greatest comment was, "_My mom thinks I'm mostly okay_."


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 3, 2021)

Rebootableglitch said:


> Oh just to have 256 gbs of memory XD no real reason besides that XD
> 
> out of curiosity what if i get no errors on the return what should I do then? everyone says it has to be the memory, but I have no clue what my next step would be


Hi,
Like I said earlier
Testing is long road
Use the short road
F5 optimize defaults in bios and do not activate xmp profile
See if that alone solves the freezing.

If not remove 4 sticks from the appropriate slots and try again.
Let us know how that goes.


----------



## Rebootableglitch (Aug 4, 2021)

is it possible for all 4 sticks of memory to be dead? i can now only run 4 sticks of memory now, without errors i ran the 2 sticks each that i left out and it instantly or after a while did the weird windows glitch thing, the other 4 no weird windows glitch so far

so only 4 are working and 4 are not working


----------



## Mescalamba (Aug 4, 2021)

OCed RAM, native speed ram, XMP profiles enabled or set by hand?

AMD mobos are very touchy on memory settings. Also upgrades to BIOS can fck up memory settings to the point PC wont even boot.


----------



## Rebootableglitch (Aug 4, 2021)

it was running at 3200 which is the theoretical ceiling for gen 2 threadrippers? unless had read that wrong XD but orginially i had a xmp profile of 3600 set and turned it down to 3200 manually I donno if that helps any

it was running at 3200 for the longest time,


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 4, 2021)

Rebootableglitch said:


> is it possible for all 4 sticks of memory to be dead?


Sure, it is possible. Though it does seem unlikely. It could also be the slots. Have you tried running with 6?


----------



## Mescalamba (Aug 4, 2021)

Rebootableglitch said:


> it was running at 3200 which is the theoretical ceiling for gen 2 threadrippers? unless had read that wrong XD but orginially i had a xmp profile of 3600 set and turned it down to 3200 manually I donno if that helps any
> 
> it was running at 3200 for the longest time,



Try to finding optimal settings online, there is Ryzen calculator and input them by hand. See if it helps. I think there are also tweaks that need/should be done if you have a lot of sticks.

XMP is often hit or miss and it depends on both ram manufacturer and motherboard one how they implement it. And even BIOS or AGESA upgrades if they will play along or not. For me, one BIOS version works almost good with XMP, but best when I tweaked settings by hand, but when I upgraded to next BIOS, XMP completely stopped working. Difference supposedly was just AGESA upgrade.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 4, 2021)

I have found it can also be shitty NVMe SSD's or HDD's not waking up fast enough from low power states as some programs like to wake all drives in a PC for some unknown reason even the ones they're not installed on and sometime this can cause a stall


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Aug 4, 2021)

If you had 8 sticks working and suddenly have only 4 working after a CMOS reset,  install all 8 again and do another CMOS reset. if 4 still dont, you just cut your testing in half. 

btw, were all 8 sticks a single purchase? same brand, model and numbers?


----------



## Rebootableglitch (Aug 4, 2021)

i stand corrected the 4 good ones that were working arnt working anymore they JUST crapped out with a windows glitch, could it be my board?

Bill Bright yes i got the glitch with 6 but now all 8 dont appear to be working,

should I order another board to see if its the slots bill bright? 

Athlonite i donno if its the hds, it happens while im doing stuff,


----------



## Mescalamba (Aug 5, 2021)

Do they work at base non-OC settings? No XMP.


----------



## Rebootableglitch (Aug 5, 2021)

nope just did that, as soon as i logged into windows instant glitch

even picked up some cheap new memory and tryed it, also glitched


----------



## Shrek (Aug 5, 2021)

Rebootableglitch said:


> it was running at 3200 which is the theoretical ceiling for gen 2 threadrippers? unless had read that wrong XD but orginially i had a xmp profile of 3600 set and turned it down to 3200 manually I donno if that helps any
> 
> it was running at 3200 for the longest time,


Turn off over-clocking of any type

Anyhow isn't XMP an Intel thing?


----------



## Rebootableglitch (Aug 5, 2021)

its the board i guess, my old memory did the same glitch and the memory was working before I switched it to the new stuff, ran my old memory just stock and it instantly glitched.

i doubt 12 pieces of memory 8 gskill and 4 adata memory are bad, when the adata memory hasnt even been in the system since june XD


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Aug 5, 2021)

one more thing to try, with all 8 sticks installed and reset BIOS to defaults, do a clean install of windows.


----------



## Rebootableglitch (Aug 5, 2021)

Did that as well a few times now, should I just purchase a new psu (the cheaper route) to see if its the psu causing issues and not the mobo?

cause if it is the psu and not the mobo wouldnt I just get the same issues or damage the new motherboard with a faulty psu?

I have an older psu it works, but it only has one of two cpu connectors my mobo has 2 cpu plugins, is it possible to hook it up to see if its the powersupply?


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 5, 2021)

Rebootableglitch said:


> Bill Bright yes i got the glitch with 6 but now all 8 dont appear to be working,
> 
> should I order another board to see if its the slots bill bright?


I would try another power supply first - hopefully a newer one wit the necessary power and connectors. 

How old is the motherboard?


----------



## Mescalamba (Aug 5, 2021)

Its motherboard or Ryzen IMC probably.

Im not 100% sure but Ryzen IMCs are I think rather delicate and if it was overvolted and/or stressed by a lot of ramsticks on high freq it could gave up. Its not fault of sticks or AMD, but usually XMPs which depending on how they are interpreted can be downright dangerous to use.

XMPs originally was a Intel thing I guess, but today basically every motherboard independent on chipset/CPU supports it. Not that different to JEDEC, only on higher frequencies with no guarantee that it will work. Simply bunch of settings for mobo to set up in BIOS saved in RAM SPD.


----------



## Rebootableglitch (Aug 5, 2021)

My computer is now dead meat removed the video card and now it won't post with the video card thank you everyone for your help it seems I am now out of commission seems my computer decided for me lol, but ya thanks for taking the time to read my messages and what not it was alot of help to solve this even if the end result sucks


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 5, 2021)

Hi,
Typically boards have three year warranties.
Never dealt with msi so good luck.


----------



## Rebootableglitch (Aug 6, 2021)

I sure hope my cpu is ok I dunno what the symptoms of cpu failure are but it runs for anywhere up till 5 mins to a few hours flawlessly till it glitchs out I can move my mouse around and any already open windows still function for the most part like web browsing


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Aug 6, 2021)

Mescalamba said:


> m not 100% sure but Ryzen IMCs are I think rather delicate


this happend to my 3200g 
A bit of ram was failing 
and someone it took out the ram controller
meaning 1 RMAED cpu later
and 1 rmaed ram latter
My computer was wrokinga gain


----------



## Rebootableglitch (Aug 6, 2021)

What are the signs for a for lack of a better term a given out ryzen imc

Would they be the signs I'm experiencing?


----------



## Mescalamba (Aug 6, 2021)

Rebootableglitch said:


> What are the signs for a for lack of a better term a given out ryzen imc
> 
> Would they be the signs I'm experiencing?



Pretty much what you saw, RAM slots giving up one after another. But its just "could be", only way to be sure is to plug that CPU in other motherboard and test it.


----------



## Rebootableglitch (Aug 6, 2021)

Would an rma cover the cpu if it indeed has given out?

Cause I didn't go over I was running the memory in 3200 its supposed to be able to do 8 dimms of memory they should cover the rma right?


----------



## Mescalamba (Aug 6, 2021)

Rebootableglitch said:


> Would an rma cover the cpu if it indeed has given out?
> 
> Cause I didn't go over I was running the memory in 3200 its supposed to be able to do 8 dimms of memory they should cover the rma right?



Fairly sure there is absolutely no way to prove whose fault it is, so yes, RMA should be no problem.


----------



## Cheese_On_tsaot (Aug 6, 2021)

Had a similar thing happen back on the Sandy Bridge P67 platform, I was running just 2x8 GB G.Skill Ripjaws at 1600mhz and one of the RAM slots decided to stop working, this was the MSI P67A-GD53. I moved to a EVGA Z68 SLi board after that and have never owned an MSI board since.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Aug 7, 2021)

Symptoms of RAM being unstable, including the IMC or motherboard causing RAM instability, is nearly always an error message about corruption of some type, but the bugcheck code 90 percent of the time, won't be anything to do with an IRQL.

"IRQL" BSODs are normally not RAM-related, OTOH.

More likely, there will be a BSOD saying "PAGE_FAULT_IN_NON_PAGED_AREA", "BAD_POOL_HEADER", "MEMORY_MANAGEMENT" (even when I never got that one) or a WHEA error for "Cache Hierarchy Error".


----------



## Rebootableglitch (Aug 7, 2021)

I haven't gotten any sort of bsod, only no programs will open and the start menu is blank when  you search for anything in it and all video stops playing.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Aug 7, 2021)

Rebootableglitch said:


> I haven't gotten any sort of bsod, only no programs will open and the start menu is blank when  you search for anything in it and all video stops playing.


I suspect malware or a bad drive. A bad drive is more likely to make Windows have a slew of corruption-related errors in the event log.


----------



## Mescalamba (Aug 7, 2021)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> I suspect malware or a bad drive. A bad drive is more likely to make Windows have a slew of corruption-related errors in the event log.



Thats easy to test with checking memory under DOS/FreeDOS and similar environments straight from USB drive. If its fine, then you are right.


----------



## Rebootableglitch (Aug 9, 2021)

I switched out the hd and everything seems to run as it is supposed to rate now, havnt gotten the windows glitch since redoing windows, now I need to figure out why my 1080ti wont post with it in, i switched out to an older card a r9 290 and hooked up an older powersupply since doing this I cant seem to go back to my 1080ti since then, not sure why,

like it doesnt post at all, it sits on error code ether b2 or 62 not sure which it is,

After it running fine for hours, and hours, the glitch came back to bite me in the butt, I have a new motherboard on order it should be be here wedsnday, if a new mobo does not work should I send the cpu off for rma?


----------



## Mescalamba (Aug 10, 2021)

Rebootableglitch said:


> I switched out the hd and everything seems to run as it is supposed to rate now, havnt gotten the windows glitch since redoing windows, now I need to figure out why my 1080ti wont post with it in, i switched out to an older card a r9 290 and hooked up an older powersupply since doing this I cant seem to go back to my 1080ti since then, not sure why,
> 
> like it doesnt post at all, it sits on error code ether b2 or 62 not sure which it is,
> 
> After it running fine for hours, and hours, the glitch came back to bite me in the butt, I have a new motherboard on order it should be be here wedsnday, if a new mobo does not work should I send the cpu off for rma?




Seems that way. Its hard to pinpoint issues when one cant replace all possible parts and test.


----------



## Rebootableglitch (Aug 31, 2021)

Ok so I have gotten my CPU Back from the RMA Ive put it into the new board an asus zenith ii alpha old memory old videocard cause my other one does not work anymore for whatever reason, and so new cpu orginial memory not the gskill royal ones, and still the same issue, could it honestly be the powersupply causing it? its litterly the only component I have not changed

I am about to just take it in to an expert place and get them to sort it out cause clearly whatever the issue is, is beyond me -_-


----------



## Mescalamba (Aug 31, 2021)

Finding whats causing issues is almost always like this, you replace stuff until you find what was problem.

EVGA isnt some perfect company, so their PSU can be an issue too. Btw. you sure your Windows version is perfect itself? Not asking about legality, more about if its from clean source.

Its just that PSU causing freezing of PC is very odd.


----------



## Rebootableglitch (Aug 31, 2021)

naw i got a legit copy, its been the same one ive been using for like a year-2 ive done quite a few system wipe outs and deletion with it so i think its fine, though for whatever reason it seems constantly happening now like almost instant windows glitch ive had to reboot several times the past 30 mins,


----------



## VuurVOS (Aug 31, 2021)

Which storage devices do you use? Can you post a full configuration of your system?


----------



## HD64G (Aug 31, 2021)

Rebootableglitch said:


> naw i got a legit copy, its been the same one ive been using for like a year-2 ive done quite a few system wipe outs and deletion with it so i think its fine, though for whatever reason it seems constantly happening now like almost instant windows glitch ive had to reboot several times the past 30 mins,


I would try to repair the windows with the steps suggested here. If you haven't done so already ofc. Easy and fast trial.


----------



## Rebootableglitch (Sep 1, 2021)

Ive repaired it, and ive reinstalled windows several times, it runs fine for like the first few hours, like normal, then all of a sudden it decides to go back to glitching and its the stupidist things time before last it was getting stuck on a razer mouse update and then it glitched every time, and then next time around it was the asus armory it got stuck on that and it started glitching like complete system lock up can move the mouse around can move around any currently open programs, new one though is i can post on here durring a glitch but I cant hold the backspace down and massive delete have to tap it constantly when the glitch happens just seems to happen at random with certian things, and it cant be the memory its worked fine in other boards,

All though I do not know why it would matter its been fine up till now but should i reinstall windows and disable the microsoft driver auto install?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 1, 2021)

Rebootableglitch said:


> Ok so I have gotten my CPU Back from the RMA Ive put it into the new board an asus zenith ii alpha old memory old videocard cause my other one does not work anymore for whatever reason, and so new cpu orginial memory not the gskill royal ones, and still the same issue, could it honestly be the powersupply causing it? its litterly the only component I have not changed
> 
> I am about to just take it in to an expert place and get them to sort it out cause clearly whatever the issue is, is beyond me -_-



Yes, go to a shop

Probably ram


----------



## Mussels (Sep 1, 2021)

Those freezes sound like a perfect match for when a mech drive is spinning up from idle, or when a drive is failing (bad SATA cable possible, too)


----------



## Rebootableglitch (Sep 1, 2021)

Would the windows 10 microsoft videocard drivers be interfer with the legitment ones from the manufacture website? the only thing I did differntly this time is I did not install the videocard drivers from the manufacture site, (though it was the same issues with my nvida card before it borked) i am using an old r9 290 rate now temp and it i did not install the ati manufacture drivers from the website and it seems to run better?  though only time will tell, it hasnt reached the mark yet (usually with in a few hours) for the computer lag i was getting just before it started glitching again. (all though on a side note my nvida card worked fine with the microsoft drivers and installing the nvida ones over top of them for like a a year and some)

All though the harddrive thing, does it matter if the drives are connected? i currently have one 500 gb for windows ssd and 1000 tb ssd and 2 3 teraybyte hds and an 8 hd should I disconect them to see if the problem persists? (minus the windows harddrive of course)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 1, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Those freezes sound like a perfect match for when a mech drive is spinning up from idle, or when a drive is failing (bad SATA cable possible, too)


Power properties need to be set where the drive never idles, I only had that problem with a seagate hybrid drive where I could not adjust its firmware like I could with Hitachi Deskstar/ WD IDE Blue due to no tools available, Replaced with velociraptor and problem disappeared...



Rebootableglitch said:


> Would the windows 10 microsoft videocard drivers be interfer with the legitment ones from the manufacture website? the only thing I did differntly this time is I did not install the videocard drivers from the manufacture site, (though it was the same issues with my nvida card before it borked) i am using an old r9 290 rate now temp and it i did not install the ati manufacture drivers from the website and it seems to run better?  though only time will tell, it hasnt reached the mark yet (usually with in a few hours) for the computer lag i was getting just before it started glitching again.
> 
> All though the harddrive thing, does it matter if the drives are connected? i currently have one 500 gb for windows ssd and 1000 tb ssd and 2 3 teraybyte hds and an 8 hd should I disconect them to see if the problem persists? (minus the windows harddrive of course)



Yes, Display Driver Uninstaller specifically states to disable your internet connection during driver removal and installation.

It seems you are chasing your tail. Go take it to a shop.


----------



## Rebootableglitch (Sep 1, 2021)

yeh your right I am probably going around in circles trying to figure out the issue, XD


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 1, 2021)

Rebootableglitch said:


> yeh your right I am probably going around in circles trying to figure out the issue, XD


Well theres the solution.


----------



## Rebootableglitch (Sep 1, 2021)

take it to a shop and get them to figure out the cause? Or redo the videocard stuff with the disabling of the windows internet connection so it doesnt brute force auto install?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 1, 2021)

Rebootableglitch said:


> take it to a shop and get them to figure out the cause? Or redo the videocard stuff with the disabling of the windows internet connection so it doesnt brute force auto install?


Try the brute force then off to the shop if nothing changes...


----------



## Rebootableglitch (Sep 1, 2021)

I dont think ive seen that message on the installer or unistaller of the manufacture driver thing saying to disable the internet connection, I don't think, But if thats the cause and has been all along (though quite suddenly with my nvida card with the same issues i am having before it borked  with the ati card)

That would just be completely unlucky


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 1, 2021)

Rebootableglitch said:


> I dont think ive seen that message on the installer or unistaller of the manufacture driver thing saying to disable the internet connection, I don't think, But if thats the cause and has been all along (though quite suddenly with my nvida card with the same issues i am having before it borked  with the ati card)
> 
> That would just be completely unlucky


Hut to, chop chop.


----------



## VuurVOS (Sep 1, 2021)

VuurVOS said:


> Which storage devices do you use? Can you post a full configuration of your system?


@Rebootableglitch 
Can you please provide the storage device information. I've a simulair issue. It started after I installed a new NVMe SSD as OS disk. 

In my case it only happens about once a month when the system clock fully stops. Application windows can still be moved. 
It looks like a important process did die slowly. 

Long term stress testing with OCCT doesnt show any stability issue even when forcing higher system temperatures by lowering the fan speeds and reducing the intake airflow.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Sep 1, 2021)

VuurVOS said:


> Long term stress testing with OCCT doesnt show any stability issue even when forcing higher system temperatures by lowering the fan speeds and reducing the intake airflow.


OCCT often doesn't reveal CPU core instability for me. I suggest Linpack or Prime95!


----------



## Rebootableglitch (Sep 1, 2021)

seagate desktop harddrives 8 tb and 2 3 tbs, samsung evo and a crucial 1 tb ssd I havnt gone the nvme ssd route yet, been waiting till i get a new graphics card first XD


----------



## VuurVOS (Sep 1, 2021)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> OCCT often doesn't reveal CPU core instability for me. I suggest Linpack or Prime95!


OCCT has a Linpack option  



Rebootableglitch said:


> seagate desktop harddrives 8 tb and 2 3 tbs, samsung evo and a crucial 1 tb ssd I havnt gone the nvme ssd route yet, been waiting till i get a new graphics card first XD


Shame I dont see a no common denominator at this moment


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 2, 2021)

VuurVOS said:


> OCCT has a Linpack option
> 
> 
> Shame I dont see a no common denominator at this moment


If there is a tool to adjust harddrives so they dont stope while IDLE id suggest doing it.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 2, 2021)

eidairaman1 said:


> If there is a tool to adjust harddrives so they dont stope while IDLE id suggest doing it.


windows has a setting to help in power controls, WD mech drives can be adjusted with wdidle3.exe (google for it, needs to boot from ISO/CD/USB)


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Sep 2, 2021)

Linpack=If using OCCT, use the Linpack option. That's one notable exception, because it has multiple compute engines.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 2, 2021)

Mussels said:


> windows has a setting to help in power controls, WD mech drives can be adjusted with wdidle3.exe (google for it, needs to boot from ISO/CD/USB)



Yeah i used to use tools from hgst on my Hitachi DeskStar. DFT anybody lol


----------



## Rebootableglitch (Sep 3, 2021)

So a bit of an update, no weird windows glitch anymore, seems removing the microsoft installed videocard drivers and installing the ones from the website fixed my issue, all though it is odd before my nvida card died, I installed there drivers over top of the other ones and it was working fine for like a year XD.


----------



## Rebootableglitch (Sep 4, 2021)

I will def do it when i get my new card in 2 months and see if it still holds true


----------

